# Sas underwear poll!!!



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Jig210 said:


> Gonna do a shirt one next? What about an underwear one?


Thanks for the idea Jig210. Here it is, the underwear poll!

*Women:

*Boy shorts:










Panties:



G-String:



Thong:



*Men:*

Boxer briefs:



Boxer shorts:



Briefs:



Jockstrap:



*Unisex:*

Long underwear:



Mormon:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The guy in the boxer briefs has his penis placed upwards, no? Oh wait. Maybe not.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

The pics for thong and g-string are both thongs


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I mostly wear panties and cheekies.
















But I do own a few boyshorts and thongs too of course. :b


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

lol


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Boy shorts and underwear. I have boxers too.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> The guy in the boxer briefs has his penis placed upwards, no? Oh wait. Maybe not.


I'm totally confused by what's going on in this picture too, and I even have one of those things.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

komorikun said:


> The guy in the boxer briefs has his penis placed upwards, no? Oh wait. Maybe not.





Thix said:


> I'm totally confused by what's going on in this picture too, and I even have one of those things.


I say upwards:


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This poll just got much more interesting.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think he just rammed a tootsie roll down there. 

I think I've answered this question before. Boxer briefs is about the only thing I wear.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

looks like a breakfast sausage in his undies. now i'm hungry


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I thought g-strings and thongs were the same thing.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

I wear panties and boyshorts. Now the world knows.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol @ this thread :lol


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

komorikun said:


> This poll just got much more interesting.


Lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Not all briefs are tighty whities. They come in different colors and fabrics you know.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

I find boyshorts really uncomfortable (worse than thongs even). I usually wear bikini style underwear.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Boxer briefs.

There can be no substitute.


----------



## SaikoSakura382 (Nov 8, 2011)

Wasn't this question asked recently in another thread?

Boxer briefs, boxer shorts, and sometimes a jock strap. Depends on my mood and how hot or cold it is outside.

Hahaha magic mormon undies? I didn't know that's what they look like!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Boxer shorts, gotta have room for my balls and penis to breathe.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I got a thing for those boy shorts, they just look really good on women. 

I do boxer briefs! Boxers are too loose and briefs I just can't stand because they feel weird.

The pictures are nice, got me a weird look from a co-worker.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Boxer briefs, panties, boy shorts. There we go.

I tend to wear boxers because they can be comfortable and have awesome designs (Transformers, Sonic etc)

Also forgot to tick normal boxers *stole a couple pairs of her boyfriend's* xDDD


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> This poll just got much more interesting.


We should make a poll about the pole.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm used to boxer briefs but I've been meaning to get some actual boxer shorts.. 
They look like they allow good freedom of movement


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I'm used to boxer briefs but I've been meaning to get some actual boxer shorts..
> They look like they allow good freedom of movement


They certainly decrease the pain of morning wood.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Monotony said:


> They certainly decrease the pain of morning wood.


 I don't find morningwood painful.. Just f*cking annoying! :lol


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> I don't find morningwood painful.. Just f*cking annoying! :lol


When the fabric is almost ready to give away and it's almost folded in half I think you'll change your mind. :um


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

As a male who cares greatly about his Fruit basket, I wear boxer briefs.


----------



## CheezusCrust (May 23, 2013)

Mormon magic underwear, like my hero, Glenn Beck.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

no option of man thong how very disappointing *shakes head * for me it's nothing a man-thong or athletic tights. No underwear is by far the best if the weather is OK.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't wear any. It feels much more comfortable this way.

You just have to watch that dreaded zipper.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

There's more variety in women's underwear than just boyshorts, panties/knickers, and g-string/thong.

There's different kinds of panties/knickers. I prefer high cut, though there's also hipster, and bikini cuts. High cut starts almost as high as regular granny panties (not quite) and has a higher cut in the leg. Hipsters fit on the hips. I don't have any hips to speak of. Bikini cut scoops low in the front, and it's pretty uncomfortable for me.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello Kitty panties


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Boxer briefs


----------



## bobdylan45 (Aug 28, 2012)

It has to be Boxer's , you all are funny thankyou . :clap


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Pantie & G-String are what i wear mostly


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

All boy shorts  Only girl undies I can tolerate.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

boxer briefs and long johns

Because I have to wear scrubs for work, long johns are a must in the winter.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wear briefs. I have always worn briefs. I will always wear briefs.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Boxer briefs or briefs. Or naked if it's laundry day.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Commando....

I usually wear sweatpants....


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

Edible panties, just in case... you know... um.. there's a food shortage or I get trapped in an elevator.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Exclusively boy shorts.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

nubly said:


> I don't wear any. It feels much more comfortable this way.
> 
> You just have to watch that dreaded zipper.


someone waste a lot of money buying jeans!!


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Good, old fashion briefs. :b
Sometimes boxer shorts.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Briefs and Boy shorts.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Who are the 5 magic mormons of SAS? Reveal yourselves, I want to make a wish.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Goddamn those magic mormons are hot!

I never knew they existed before finding this thread. I've learnt so much from this forum, so much weird sh!t mostly.


----------

